# New ammo from Hevi Shot coming out...



## Guest (Apr 26, 2012)

Hevi Shot has some new ammo coming out, sounds like pretty good stuff... Can't wait to try it out myself. Here's the info I have as of now on it:

Here is a cut-away of the shell. It has three major innovations:










1. Speed Ball™ - an elastomeric ball in the base of the wad that accelerates pellets without boosting chamber pressures (patent pending).

2. MV² pellet that sits in the base of the shell - copper-clad, steel-core pellets that are Heavier Than Steel® but with a soft, dense outer copper layer fuzed to the steel, metallurgically. This gives us about 22 times the copper thickness of copper-plated lead or steel; you just can't get this kind of copper thickness without the proprietary technology we're using. The copper raises the density of the pellet. Patent pending. Copper plating puts a copper coating on the pellet that is roughly 1/6 of the thickness of a sheet of paper.

3. HEVI-Shot layer on top. 6 existing patents.
So we use the layer technology of HEVI-Metal, the density of Heavier Than Lead® and Heavier Than Steel®, and the new Speed Ball™ technology to get really fast speeds safely.

The benefits to the hunter:

Higher pellet counts in the 30-inch circle than you get with HEVI-Shot.
Nearly matches the lethal energy of HEVI-Shot, pellet size for pellet size, out to 60 yards (but far exceeds the energy of anything else). Cheaper than HEVI-Shot, more than $1/shell cheaper.


----------

